# SIP Aramis :-(



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

Tonight one of my African Dwarf Frogs, Aramis, was found dead, being held up by the floating Water Wisteria. I've just had him & my other two ADFs for a week, after buying them together from the same tank at Petco. There were no other frogs breeds in their tank. At home, I have them with two tiger Nerites in a quarantine tank.

Please take a look at my journal (link in my signature) for the whole story. I would like to know what could've caused his sudden passing & how I can prevent other sudden deaths like his. Thanks!


----------



## adlemsi (Jul 3, 2015)

So Athos & Porthos, my remaining ADFs, have been less active & hiding more since Aramis passed away. I'm planning on getting another one to keep them company. In the meantime, is there anything I can do to get Athos & Porthos to interact more? They just huddle together.


----------

